# Working permit for overseas student after graduating in Malaysia



## vna333 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, i would like to ask about my younger brother's situation. He is from Indonesia and currently finishing his bachelor degree of Interior Design in Selangor.

I was told that there is an age restriction that prevent him to work, even after graduating. Is this true? He is 20 years old. 

What is the actual requirements for overseas student that wants to start their career in Malaysia? 

thank you for you help.


----------

